# Word of the Day: Museday



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

For those people who begin their workweek on a Tuesday (after a holiday weekend) but the day feels like a Monday.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 16, 2021)

Museday makes it harder to go back to work than a regular Monday, but at least I have the memory of a fun weekend to take back with me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

So what you two are saying is, museday is anything but amusing to you.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> So what you two are saying is, museday is anything but amusing to you.


We should rename the whole week.

Saturday - WeMadeItDay
Sunday - SleepLateDay
Monday - SleepLateDay2 (extended holiday)
Tuesday - Museday
Wednesday - ThankGodItsNotMuseday
Thursday - Friday Eve
Friday - TGIF (don't mess with perfection)


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Museday,, when one  wonders what to do with another day of confinement.


----------

